# In Eclipse werden die "Servlet-Klassen" nicht gefu



## SirGecco (30. Dez 2008)

Habe mit Eclipse (unter Verwendung des Assistenten) folgendes Servlet erstellt.
Ich bekomme jedoch die Fehlermeldung, dass die vier Servlet-Klassen nicht gefunden werden können.
Habe schon versucht, entweder servlet.jar(wurde mir beim googlen empfohlen), servlet-api.jar(wurde mir beim googlen empfohlen) oder javaee.jar über Classpath bekannt zu machen.

Leider immer ohne Erfolg, das Beispiel lässt sich nicht kompilieren.

Wo liegt der Fehler?


The import javax.servlet cannot be resolved


```
package hpsdia.servlets;

import java.io.IOException;

// Die vier folgenden Klassen werden nicht gefunden

import javax.servlet.ServletException;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse;

/**
 * Servlet implementation class SimpleServlet
 */
public class SimpleServlet extends HttpServlet {
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

    /**
     * Default constructor. 
     */
    public SimpleServlet() {
        // TODO Auto-generated constructor stub
    }

	/**
	 * @see HttpServlet#doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
	 */
	protected void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
	}

	/**
	 * @see HttpServlet#doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
	 */
	protected void doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
	}

}
```


----------



## SlaterB (31. Dez 2008)

was verstehst du denn unter 'über ClassPath bekannt machen'?
Umgebungsvariablen spielen für Eclipse keine Rolle, du musst unter den Projekt-Properties den Java Build Path ändern, 'Add external jar' oder so,

such mal zu den Stichworten im Internet


----------



## Guest (31. Dez 2008)

Danke für die Antwort. Hab jetzt eine Lösung gefunden.

http://www.onjava.com/pub/a/onjava/excerpt/eclipse_chapter2/index.html?page=3


----------

